
San Diego Supervisor Says Only 6 of 194 Recorded Deaths ‘Pure’Coronavirus Deaths - mrfusion
https://www.dailywire.com/news/san-diego-supervisor-says-only-6-of-194-coronavirus-recorded-deaths-pure-coronavirus-deaths
======
mullingitover
What a teachable case of the 'no true Scotsman' fallacy.

Suppose we had packs of wild dogs roaming the streets. Sure, they'd maul some
people to an early death, but a lot of those people had underlying conditions
that made them unable to run as fast! We should only count the _true_ mauling
cases, the ones where clearly the packs of wild dogs were the only factor in
their demise.

~~~
eiji
Unfortunately your comparison leaves out a lot. We have a large percentage of
covid19 infected people with no symthoms whatsoever. How does that square with
your pack of wild dogs? I believe that is what is being pointed out here. You
have asymptomatic elderly people dieing in their 70's and 80's, testing
positive and their death being attributed to Covid19. It's not easy to tease
that apart. But it's easy to dismiss as unreasonable to say. Asking if 20% of
those death shouldn't be attributed to Covid19 is a valid question.

~~~
Analemma_
We have a very reliable baseline number on how many people die per day. It’s
completely reasonable to assume that all deaths in excess of that number are,
directly or indirectly, caused by Covid.

~~~
salmon30salmon
No, we do not. Because every. single. other. thing. in society has changed in
the past three months. We have evidence of people refusing to call emergency
services due to fear of contracting covid. We have evidence of an increase in
death that _can't_ be attributed to covid. There is really no comparison
between now and last year at this time. Literally everything is different.

~~~
Analemma_
> We have evidence of people refusing to call emergency services due to fear
> of contracting covid.

Which is indirectly because of Covid, that's my whole point.

~~~
salmon30salmon
That is from our _response_ to Covid. One is within our control.

~~~
mullingitover
Let's say you rob a bank, and you get in a gunfight with the police. If the
police accidentally shoot a bystander, _you_ are charged with their homicide.
That's because you were the root cause of that person being shot.

The same goes for coronavirus deaths - ultimately the excess mortality is due
to the virus, even when those deaths are not directly attributable.

We do the same thing when calculating hurricane death tolls - you don't have
to be hit by a flying tree to have your death count as a hurricane death, you
could just as easily die because the power was out and your ventilator failed,
or because your insulin supply ran out.

------
olliej
Of course this is easily extendable - the elderly don’t die from old age, they
die from conditions accumulated as you get older. So any elderly person who
dies prematurely due to coronavirus is not a “pure” coronavirus death.

------
generalpass
> the country’s top infection disease expert, Dr. Anthony S. Fauci,

I see this with nearly every mention of Fauci. In my experience, there is
never a "top" expert for a broad topic such as "infection disease".

~~~
1123581321
What other broad topics are informing your experience?

~~~
generalpass
> What other broad topics are informing your experience?

I'll bite.

So, I find the Austrian school Economists best at explaining the impact the
Federal Reserve has on markets. I consider several individuals who claim to be
from that school to be my preferred experts when I want to understand what is
happening with the Federal Reserve.

However, I would not proclaim these experts to be the "country's top Federal
Reserve experts" simply because there can be no authoritative source for this
claim as there are other experts in the field with very different (and equally
well supported) positions on Federal Reserve activity.

~~~
1123581321
Thank you. It was a sincere question.

------
here4U
As reported by The Daily Wire, so clearly no chance of confirmation bias...

~~~
mrfusion
They seem to be reporting on this article
[https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/politics/story/202...](https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/politics/story/2020-05-13/supervisor-
jim-desmond-says-san-diego-has-only-had-six-pure-coronavirus-deaths)

